

Ask HN: review my startup - Desktop Application Analytics - te_platt
http://www.concerity.com/

======
pwhelan
I don't have the time to take a real look at it yet (at my plain ol desk job).
I like the idea, site construction looks good. However, the first thing I
noticed is that the "See Through the Darkness" paragraph on the right-hand
side. The paragraph goes too low, into the whitespace (I'm using firefox 3).
The rest of the front page looks so nice that it stands out.

I'll take a look at it some more later. Best of luck.

